# Cinergy T USB XXs Windows 7 64bit



## oppa1 (26. Oktober 2009)

Bei den 64bit treiber von terratec fehlt die digitale signatur und ich deshalb schlägt die installation fehlt? Kann mir einer weiterhelfen?
Ich habe Windows 7 64bit.

Danke


----------



## utacat (26. Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht hilft das weiter, mal kurz geggoogelt.
Driver Signature Enforcement Overrider - Dr. Windows

Oder man wartet bis ein signierter Treiber erscheint.

Gruß utacat


----------



## Metler (27. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, habe das selbe Problem. Hat jemand Erfahrungm mit der Lösung von utacat? Ich meine, es wird schon einen Sinn haben, das solche Software nicht einfach so aktiviert wird. Kann jemand was zu den Gefahren sagen, bei der Umgehung von solchen Sicherheitsmechanismen?


----------



## utacat (27. Oktober 2009)

Solche Tools anzuwenden ist nicht immer ratsam und geschieht auf eigene Gefahr.
Man sollte sie auch nur als allerletzen Ausweg in erwägung ziehen. 
Unter XP konnte man das noch ignorieren und weiter installieren. 
Eine unterer Link in der Diskussion führt auf eine enlischsprachige Seite. 
Es kann den Masterbootsektor zerschießen.
Ich persönlich würde auf die Terratec Treiber warten.
Unter Win7 funktionieren manchmal die Vista Treiber.
Was für Terratec Karten besitzt ihr eigentlich? Sound oder TV Karte?
Hier würde ich mal nachschauen, ob eventuell schon ein Treiber da ist.

http://www.terratec.net/de/treiber-und-support.html

MfG utacat


----------



## Metler (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
hab eine Cinergy T XXS - vermutlich USB, da es ein USB Stick ist. 

Bekomm immer eine bestimmte Fehlermeldung, siehe Anhang. Support konnte mir nicht wirklich weiterhelfen... Echt schade...


----------



## utacat (27. Oktober 2009)

Ist es vielleicht dieser?
TerraTec - Produkte - TV - Antenne (DVB-T) - TerraTec


----------



## Metler (27. Oktober 2009)

utacat schrieb:


> Ist es vielleicht dieser?
> TerraTec - Produkte - TV - Antenne (DVB-T) - TerraTec



Aye, habe die angebotenen Treiber schon versucht - leider erfolglos. 
Win 7 x64 Ultimate


----------



## Metler (28. Oktober 2009)

Hab das ganze soeben an meinem Laptop getestet mit 32bit Version von Win7. Da geht es ohne Probleme. Scheinbar liegt es wirklich an x64 und der höheren Sicherheitsmechnismen. Werde wohl ein Voll-Backup machen und danach mal deine Software aus dem zweiten Post ausprobieren.


----------



## Karlsson06 (28. Oktober 2009)

Metler schrieb:


> Werde wohl ein Voll-Backup machen und danach mal deine Software aus dem zweiten Post ausprobieren.



Wäre toll, wenn Du uns Deine Ergebnisse dann mitteilen könntest. Habe das gleiche Problem mit der T USB XXS. Eigentlich dachte ich ja, dass das Gerät trotzdem funktioniert, der Treiber ist ja schließlich signiert. Installiere ich dann Terratec Home Cinema, erkennt er das Gerät auch während der Installation, allerdings nicht mehr, wenn ich das Programm starte.... ist doch Mist...


----------



## Metler (28. Oktober 2009)

So, habs nun ausprobiert - sogar ohne Backup. Klappte bislang sogar. Ich hab ein BILD! Soviel zum Gesamtergebnis. 

Ich musste mir die Software runterladen, nachdem ich etwas recherchiert hatte und nichts negatives darüber fand. Nach der Installation musste erstmal das UAC (Benutzerkontensteuerung) vollständig ausgeschalten werden (negativer Punkt 1) um einen einwandfreien Betrieb zu ermöglichen. Danach das Programm gestartet und die Anweisungen befolgt, ging sehr schnell und einfach. Windows wird scheinbar in einen Teststatus geschoben und anschließend habe ich sämtliche Dateien vom Treiber ausgewählt und mit einer Signatur versehen (oder was da auch immer gemacht wurde im Hintergrund). Als ich damit fertig war, musste ich nurnoch in den GeräteManager und die entsprechenden Dateien installieren - nach einigen Hickhack und verschiedenen Variationen hat dies nun auch geklappt. 

Also Programm gestartet und ich habe BILD und TON. Leider ruckelt es noch sehr sehr stark, vielleicht mal PC neustarten. Habe nun auch wieder das UAC aktiviert - ein Neustart wird zeigen mit welchen Auswirkungen. Scheinbar muss der Teststatus aktiviert bleiben, solange der Treiber benutzt werden soll (negativer Punkt 2).


----------



## Karlsson06 (28. Oktober 2009)

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Info, das ist ja schonmal ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung! Auch wenn es insgesamt ja leider noch keine wirklich befriedigende Lösung zu sein scheint. Hat eigentlich schonmal jemand direkt bei Terratec angefragt?

Ich komme in den nächsten Tagen leider nicht dazu, daran weiter rumzubasteln, lese aber weiter aufmerksam mit, ob es noch bessere Lösungen gibt. Also danke erstmal!


----------



## Metler (28. Oktober 2009)

Mittlerweile ist der Empfang hervorragend und die Qualität für DVB-T sehr zufreidenstellend. Hatte Probleme mit dem Empfang, sodass es zu Rucklern kam. Musste das Fenster öffnen, nun gehen keine Pakete mehr verloren - wird sehr schon in den Signal-Informationen dargestellt. 

Bleibt nurmehr die Probleme mit:
- UAC (nach einem Neustart weiß ich, ob dieser wieder aktiviert werden kann)
- aktivierte Testmodus für nicht digital signierte Treiber (interessanterweise wird bei einem 32bit System kein digital signierter Treiber verlangt - dort funktioniert der Treibe ohne Probleme!)

**edit**
UAC ist wieder aktiviert, Stick funktioniert immernoch.


----------

